# Wheel Problems



## Creakyknees (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Mavic Ksyrium Elite rear wheel on my bike. The wheel has about 800 mile on it. If you put the bike on a work-stand and pedal the crank too spin the back wheel; stop pedaling and coast, the crank (and pedals) keep turning. What could be wrong with the hub, any suggestions or ideas?

Anyone knows of a good bicycle tech forum I could ask this question.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like your freewheel is gunked up so the pawls are sticking to the ratchets when it should be freewheeling.

I'm assuming you're still able to coast, you just have to apply a little pressure to keep the cranks from spinning with the wheel?

Any competent bike mechanic can take apart your hub and clean and relube the freehub.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2009)

By the way, bikeforums.net has a good mechanics section.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you been riding in wet or inclement conditions?  After only 800 miles the freehub shouldn't be sticking like that.  If you bring it somewhere, have them check out the seals on the freehub.  If one is broken or degraded, I'd contact Mavic.


----------



## Creakyknees (Jun 16, 2009)

I did bring the wheel into a shop and they told me it's a new wheel give it time to break in. That is when the wheel had 400 miles on it. I spent good money on the set of wheels, what gives. Do you think this will affect the performance of the wheel? It could be in my head but it feels as if the wheel has some sort of resistance to it that I have never experienced, or I could be out of shape.;-)


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh... has it been doing this since you bought it?  This isn't a problem that just recently started?

The freehub sticking would not give you any difference in resistance you could feel in the pedals, since the ratchet and pawls move together when you're pedaling.


----------



## Creakyknees (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, since I bought it. It's getting worse.


----------



## big oz (Jun 16, 2009)

If the pawls are clean and in good shape it should spin with little resistance.  It could be a seal, but that is highly unlikely.  If you have a plastic spoke protector, i would check that.  Those things are notorious for makeing the cassette spin with the wheel.  If your gears are in check, you don't need that thing at all.  Were those wheels new from Mavic?.....If they are second hand someone might have rebuilt those things a using bearing grease which is a no no, way to thick and also a cause for sticky cassettes.


----------

